# 2 newest additions



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Cute little buggers, but they get big quick. Mine is 16 months old and already has 7 sets of rattles.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very cool but I dont think I would keep one


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks !



jonk said:


> Cute little buggers, but they get big quick. Mine is 16 months old and already has 7 sets of rattles.


I can't wait


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice!!

but arent rattles very dangerous and venomous?


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> very nice!!
> 
> but arent rattles very dangerous and venomous?


Well yeah if you got bitten it's like this :

click here - *WARNING* graphic images

no fun


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow those pics were horrific. amazing how much damage their bite can do


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Frans, Very nice... Make sure there's no handling after beer O'clock..


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> Frans, Very nice... Make sure there's no handling after beer O'clock..


No, rule #1 you must be sober


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

killarbee said:


>


just gorgeous. i'd love to keep a diamondback someday but it would have to be very far in the future.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Any vids of them guys?


----------

